# Blazers have gotten Batum (draftexpress)



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

shoudl be "has"

-Portland just informed us that they secured Nicolas Batum in a trade. We’re trying to find out for what.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

It must be for the second-round picks or a Sergio or Webster/+ 2nd round pick combo, right?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy cow, I wonder if PA is going to field a second NBA team.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice ... we defintely didn't need another 4 or 5


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

PapaG said:


> It must be for the second-round picks or a Sergio or Webster/+ 2nd round pick combo, right?


better not been Webster. His potential is good and with JJ opting out...we need Web


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If we end up dealing #33 and #36 for Batum, as it was rumored Houston didnt want a 1st round pick, this will be a A++ draft. 

Bayless, Batum and Arthur?!?! Jesus.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

No... REALLY?

I hope it's second rounders + cash and we stash Batum. Use 33 to stash Tomic.

Ugh. Man this is SICK.

Ed O.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Probably Arthur and a second. Interesting.

(edit): actually, maybe Ed O's call. He _is_ always right, after all.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

lol..how the hell are u going to keep all these guys..? im jealous.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to Darrell Arthur and one of Portland’s early second round picks.

From DX

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Problem is Batum doesn't want to be stashed, he's said that in several interviews


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> If we end up dealing #33 and #36 for Batum, as it was rumored Houston didnt want a 1st round pick, this will be a A++ draft.
> 
> Bayless, Batum and Arthur?!?! *Jesus*.


Who did KP trade to get Jesus?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Entity said:


> Probably Arthur and a second. Interesting.
> 
> (edit): actually, maybe Ed O's call. He _is_ always right, after all.



Could be I suppose, although I'd actually prefer Arthur over Batum straight up. He is a STEAL at 27. Reminds me of Josh Howard dropping.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Isn't Arthur a better than Batum? 

Oh well, atleast we clear some roster spots.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds like Arthur + later pick(s)


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> If we end up dealing #33 and #36 for Batum, as it was rumored Houston didnt want a 1st round pick, this will be a A++ draft.
> 
> Bayless, Batum and Arthur?!?! Jesus.


Wheels is saying we just traded Arthur for Batum.

So hold on.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hmm...i was kind of liking the idea of Arthur.......

hmmm....i guess this is gonna be meged now.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to Darrell Arthur and one of Portland’s early second round picks.
> 
> From DX
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/



Frankly, if true, I don't like the move. Then again, I don't know a lot about Batum other than he seems like an Outlaw clone.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I like Arthur, but Batum is probably a better pick as we can stash him.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

ehh id prefer to keep arthur actually. if we can nab someone good at 33 doesnt.....

bayless+arthur+#33 almost = mayo?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I was getting excited about Arthur, but there's not much room for him. I guess the Blazers like Batum, and they certainly are not alone.

It'll be interesting to see if the Blazers want to stash Batum and what he can do about it if he doesn't like that.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

GOD said:


> Who did KP trade to get Jesus?


You should know, God.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

GOD said:


> Who did KP trade to get Jesus?


Well, Jesus _is_ KP's son.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

If Houston gets Arthur, they've got a TON of PFs. We'd be glad to take, say, Carl Landry off their hands.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Entity said:


> Probably Arthur and a second. Interesting.
> 
> (edit): actually, maybe Ed O's call. He _is_ always right, after all.


Nevermind, _I_ am always right... unless I correct myself.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I was getting excited about Arthur, but there's not much room for him. I guess the Blazers like Batum, and they certainly are not alone.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if the Blazers want to stash Batum and what he can do about it if he doesn't like that.
> 
> Ed O.


Re: Arthur...agreed.

Re: Batum...I'd guess we bring him over? There's some roster space, it would seem. Who knows. We've got to make one more deal, I'd guess.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm like most of you in that I really liked the idea of Arthur.

But certainly in KP I trust. KP probably sees Ike Diagu as more than a throw-in for Bayless, and Ike and Arthur are somewhat similar as players.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

While it would have been nice to keep both Batum and Arthur, it would have been a bit of a novelty. 

Batum, IMO, is better than Arthur and one of our higher picks combined. This is a kid who fits the role we need at SF to a T. He is unselfish, almost too passive. He is a great defender, he is a developing shooter, he is a nice ballhandler. He doesnt force the issue. He is a ideal role-playing SF.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

GOD said:


> Who did KP trade to get Jesus?


Von Wafer. Talk about getting Pritchslapped.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't really like this deal, Arthur was a steal at 27 and I'd like to hold onto him. Batum has said repeatedly that he wants to come to the NBA NOW, so stashing him seems unlikely... 

Hopefully this was just a rumor where a Blazer rep told DX they wanted Batum, and would move the 27th + 2nd rounders to get him from Hou/Sa, but now that they have Arthur they don't go through with it... but IDK


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Batum seems like a hell of a prospect. His talent seems at least equivalent to Arthur and he may fit Portland better.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

He is a much, much better fit in Portland. Arthur wasnt a possible starter unless LMA was injured. I think Batum has starting potential.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

OK... another way to look at it.

Portland wanted Batum at #27.
San Antonio wanted Batum at #26.
Portland KNEW San Antonio wanted Batum at #26.
Houston wanted Arthur.
San Antonio did not want Arthur.

Houston made the deal, getting the guy they wanted PLUS some value.

Portland made the deal, getting the guy they wanted WITHOUT letting San Antonio hose them.

If Portland had not agreed to the deal, Houston would have picked Arthur and San Antonio would have picked Batum and Portland is stuck with Tomic/Jordan/someone else.

I bet that's why it went down like it did. 

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ed O., you are correct. I am 99% sure thats how it went down.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> OK... another way to look at it.
> 
> Portland wanted Batum at #27.
> San Antonio wanted Batum at #26.
> ...


Edit: nevermind, I trust KP on this one.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

We picked Joey Dorsey, I'd assume he's going to Houston.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is what Chard Ford had to say about Batum



> Here's something interesting. John Hollinger, our resident stats guru, expects Nicolas Batum to be a draft bust, according to his Euroleague translations. The Rockets, led by GM Daryl Morey, are considered the most stats-savvy team in the league. Something doesn't add up. I wonder if there's a trade here. Batum has some physical talent and some skill, but he's yet to put it together in any meaningful way.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

"Pick a Jayhawk, then Trade him". 

KP, you're an evil man to your alma mater. haha


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think Portland is drafting for us right now...
IM thinking 36th pick since they just drafted a forward.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> This is what Chard Ford had to say about Batum


Chad Ford: Here's something interesting. John Hollinger, our resident stats guru, expects Nicolas Batum to be a draft bust, according to his Euroleague translations. The Rockets, led by GM Daryl Morey, are considered the most stats-savvy team in the league. Something doesn't add up. I wonder if there's a trade here. Batum has some physical talent and some skill, but he's yet to put it together in any meaningful way.

--

They should have traded up for Rudy Fernandez if they're so smart.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's a comparison for Batum: Tayshaun Prince. Be nice if it was true, huh? DraftExpress thinks Rudy Gay, but I'm hoping for better defense...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> Chad Ford: Here's something interesting. John Hollinger, our resident stats guru, expects Nicolas Batum to be a draft bust, according to his Euroleague translations. The Rockets, led by GM Daryl Morey, are considered the most stats-savvy team in the league. Something doesn't add up. I wonder if there's a trade here. Batum has some physical talent and some skill, but he's yet to put it together in any meaningful way.
> 
> --
> 
> They should have traded up for Rudy Fernandez if they're so smart.


I don't know anything about Batum. I hope Hollinger is wrong.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I think Portland is drafting for us right now...
> IM thinking 36th pick since they just drafted a forward.


I dunno - Omer Asik sounds like the Blazers' pick. But if you're getting Joey Dorsey, doesn't that make half the Rockets' roster a PF?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

meru said:


> I dunno - Omer Asik sounds like the Blazers' pick. But if you're getting Joey Dorsey, doesn't that make half the Rockets' roster a PF?


Yeah, unless the Rockets plan on not resigning Carl Landry. But I don't know whats up with this really. Omar, a center seems to be a back up replacement for Yao and Deke when he retires.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> This is what Chard Ford had to say about Batum


Batum is Outlaw with a lower basketball IQ.

I really don't get this one.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

PapaG said:


> Batum is Outlaw with a lower basketball IQ.
> 
> I really don't get this one.


That's really not possible, because Outlaw has one of the lowest basketball IQ's around.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If we get Dorsey, then I don't know wtf is going on.
If we get the Turk guy then I guess it makes sense, considering we need a back up center for the future. But we have a log jam at the forward spot.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Batum - 



> I will come play in the NBA immediately. I came into the draft to come play.


Does that sound like a guy who wants to be stashed?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> That's really not possible, because Outlaw has one of the lowest basketball IQ's around.



Apparantly neither of us have seen a French player who can't put the ball on the floor play in the NBA yet.

Really though, Arthur seemingly makes more sense to me. Batum seems like Outlaw 4 years ago. Oh well.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Does that sound like a guy who wants to be stashed?


It's still unclear whether it's up to him or not. No one on the board knows for SURE if Portland has to offer a contract or not... if they want to sign him, they have to offer one according to scale, but it's not clear from the FAQ whether they have to offer him a deal or renounce him.

Batum definitely could sit out a year and re-enter the draft next year, but does anyone think he'd do that?

Ed O.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

So is Outlaw going to be the starter at the 3? Or does Webster keep it?

Only position left to think about.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I really don't get this move. 

I would bet Arthur ends up a better NBA player than Batum.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Batum definitely could sit out a year and re-enter the draft next year, but does anyone think he'd do that?
> 
> Ed O.


Why not? He'd get paid comparable money in Europe next year and probably be drafted higher. The Blazers have to offer him, period. If not, it is a waste of a pick, literally.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Batum was regarded by all mocks as a lottery selection before he had his heart issue. That turned out to be totally fine, so we picked up a lottery talent in the 20's. A lottery talent that is compared to Rudy Gay and Tayshaun Prince. 

And for anyone saying he has a lower b-ball IQ that Travis.......You are wrong. Travis is a dumb basketball player


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

PapaG said:


> Why not? He'd get paid comparable money in Europe next year and probably be drafted higher. The Blazers have to offer him, period. If not, it is a waste of a pick, literally.


No... he needs to SIT.

If he plays professionally--anywhere--the Blazers retain his rights.

Ed O.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> And for anyone saying he has a lower b-ball IQ that Travis.......You are wrong. Travis is a dumb basketball player


Since you called me out on this, please expand on your thoughts. How is Travis "dumb" on the court comparted to a guy who is basically his clone but from overseas.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

PapaG said:


> Why not? He'd get paid comparable money in Europe next year and probably be drafted higher. The Blazers have to offer him, period. If not, it is a waste of a pick, literally.


NBA teams retain the rights to a player indefinitely as long as the player is playing in a professional basketball league anywhere in the world. In order to become a free agent, Batum would have to sit out an entire year and not play professional basketball.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ed O said:


> No... he needs to SIT.
> 
> If he plays professionally--anywhere--the Blazers retain his rights.
> 
> Ed O.


So why does he care? I didn't realize you were talking about him not signing if the Blazers offered.

The Blazers pretty much have to offer him.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> NBA teams retain the rights to a player indefinitely as long as the player is playing in a professional basketball league anywhere in the world. In order to become a free agent, Batum would have to sit out an entire year and not play professional basketball.


I was responding to Ed's confusion on if the Blazers were forced to offer him or not. It seems stupid that a player could be drafted in the first round, then the drafting team could not offer, yet the player could not play anywhere for money the next year. Impossible.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I didn't like this move at first, and now I'm hating it even more thinking about it.

I bet in a few years, people will be saying: "Why did we trade Arthur for this schmuck?"


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

PapaG said:


> Since you called me out on this, please expand on your thoughts. How is Travis "dumb" on the court comparted to a guy who is basically his clone but from overseas.


I can't speak for Batum, but having spent a lot of time around Travis during his first three years in the league, I can tell you that it's not just his basketball IQ that is low.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

PapaG said:


> So why does he care? I didn't realize you were talking about him not signing if the Blazers offered.
> 
> The Blazers pretty much have to offer him.


I don't understand your question.

Why does he care? Would you want to sit out an entire year at age 20, with no salary from playing basketball? Knowing that, after taking a year off, you might not even get drafted in the first round next year?

No player in modern NBA history has done that as far as I know. Steve Logan was in a contract dispute with the Warriors, who drafted him in the second round, and it was disasterous for him as I recall.

As I said, though, there's ambiguity about whether an NBA team literally HAS to offer a contract or renounce him. If this rule does not exist, then Batum has very, very little leverage.

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't understand your question.
> 
> Why does he care? Would you want to sit out an entire year at age 20, with no salary from playing basketball? Knowing that, after taking a year off, you might not even get drafted in the first round next year?
> 
> ...


What about Travis Knight not signing with Bulls? He became a free agent instantly and signed with the Lakers. Couldn't that happen with Batum?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I was getting excited about Arthur, but there's not much room for him. I guess the Blazers like Batum, and they certainly are not alone.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if the Blazers want to stash Batum and what he can do about it if he doesn't like that.
> 
> Ed O.



I'm with ya. I was also excited about Arthur. I hope Batum turns out to be the real deal. That's why KP and his crew get paid the big bucks and we dont. :biggrin:


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

i thought wheels said we were not going to trade Arthur? I was not listening but does anyone know if this is true? I'm guessing not but thought I would ask. to late now if its already happened.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

B-Roy said:


> I bet in a few years, people will be saying: "Why did we trade Arthur for this schmuck?"


Based on what are you making this bet? How much do you know about Batum, how many of his games have you watched?


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Houston Chronicle reporting that it's Dorsey for Batum, and that's it. Arthur isn't part of the deal.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I really like Batum. He's going to be perfect for this team in a couple of years. Athletic, perfect wing in transition, and should be an excellent defender (at least has the length for it). Sure he's a work in progress, but at 25, that's typically what you're getting. There is risk. But, I still like this pick.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I really don't get this move.
> 
> I would bet Arthur ends up a better NBA player than Batum.


Arthur plays inside ball but he's SF sized. Batum is also SF sized but plays a perimeter game. Both have a lot of developing to do before they're going to earn court time but I think Arthur's development of a wing's skillset is less likely then Batum filling out and continuing to play his game.

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> What about Travis Knight not signing with Bulls? He became a free agent instantly and signed with the Lakers. Couldn't that happen with Batum?


That's a key piece of evidence, actually. We KNOW that Knight was renounced by the Bulls... so he became a FA instantly (and signed with the Lakers). But why did the Bulls renounce him? Did they HAVE to, because he forced them to if they didn't tender him a guaranteed rookie scale contract? Or did they do it as a courtesy, knowing that they simply didn't want to pay guaranteed money to him?

I just don't know.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mrkorb said:


> Houston Chronicle reporting that it's Dorsey for Batum, and that's it. Arthur isn't part of the deal.


That's almost too good to be true.  We'll see who's right...

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jon Givony is gonna be on NBA Tv...hopefully he has some inside scoop on this...but probably not.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ed O said:


> That's almost too good to be true.  We'll see who's right...
> 
> Ed O.



That is too good to be true. If so, I want to be the Rocket GM.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How do you pronounce Batum? Anyone?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> How do you pronounce Batum? Anyone?


Bah TOOM

BNM


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> How do you pronounce Batum? Anyone?


http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/2008/06/nba-draft-pronunciation-guide.html

Nicolas Batum: Nick-O-las Ba-TOOM


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Ugh all of the Kansas players drafted tonight are getting dealt.

Except of course Sasha Kaun who's a megabust and a waste of a pick by Seattle.

Worst part is it would have been awesome to have someone from the championship Kansas team playing on my favorite pro team.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Darkwebs said:


> http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/2008/06/nba-draft-pronunciation-guide.html
> 
> Nicolas Batum: Nick-O-las Ba-TOOM


Nicolas is pronounced without the /s/ in french


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

#10 said:


> Nicolas is pronounced without the /s/ in french


So I guess the NBA pronounciation guide is incorrect. That's weird.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> How do you pronounce Batum? Anyone?


I'm pretty sure it's... bah-toom

STOMP


----------



## malarky (Dec 18, 2006)

I assume it is Arthur + Dorsey for Batum. EdO said it earlier but it should be repeated. We were never going to get Arthur. Houston was going to select him at 25 but we knew that the Spurs would take Batum at 26 so we had to give up something to get him. For Houston it was worth the risk that Arthur would slip past the Spurs to get the additional pick.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Bah TOOM
> 
> BNM


Thank you.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

draftexpress have an interview with him, Givony pronounces his name at the beginning
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZNYCo62uhiQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZNYCo62uhiQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

so you guys think he will stay in europe for a year or come over in 08? i'm kind of split, we could use another sf on the roster but we dont have another one as of now


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> so you guys think he will stay in europe for a year or come over in 08? i'm kind of split, we could use another sf on the roster but we dont have another one as of now


I think it will be his call. The Blazers will probably make it clear that if you come over, you will be playing behind X, Y and maybe Z. You won't get much time, will have to prove yourself in practice and may go to D-league.

But it's his call to come over (?) and it could be a Sergio type deal of coming over but not getting the opportunity to develop. From a Blazer perspective, you got him for 4-5 years and if he wants to burn one year off early, oh well, still got him for plenty more years to see what he turns into.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

According to Draftexpress one of Batums Strengths is his basketball IQ...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

"Memphis also traded the rights to Syracuse forward Donte Greene, the No. 28 pick, in exchange for the rights to Darrell Arthur, who was picked 27th and traded three times. New Orleans dealt his rights to Portland, which then traded him to Houston. The Rockets then traded his rights to Memphis early Friday morning."

I don't kow if it is any consolation for Arthur . . . but at least he got three NBA hats out of the whole thing. :biggrin:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

NBAdraft.net says it's Batum for Arthur and Dorsey.
I would have loved this trade for Portland if they could have made it Batum for Arthur and cash, or future picks, or any other second rounder - as it happens, I really like Dorsey for Portland, I think they could do with that type of guy behind Aldridge (let's face it, Frye isn't going to intimidate anyone).

Aside from that, the Blazers had an excellent draft yet again.

edit: just to check - Arthur's in Memphis now?


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

The French u sound doesn't exist in English, but this is close enough. NEE-ko-lah BAH-toom

Is Batum a french name though? Anyway I'm happy with this pick/trade.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

different_13 said:


> NBAdraft.net says it's Batum for Arthur and Dorsey.
> I would have loved this trade for Portland if they could have made it Batum for Arthur and cash, or future picks, or any other second rounder - as it happens, I really like Dorsey for Portland, I think they could do with that type of guy behind Aldridge (let's face it, Frye isn't going to intimidate anyone).
> 
> Aside from that, the Blazers had an excellent draft yet again.


I agree. I know the Blazers have Oden, but they need another enforcer who's main role is to be physical(and can burn six fouls.) I think for next year that is going to be Raef's role.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

why are you guys forgetting about joel? he is gonna dominate the opponent off the bench


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Baracuda said:


> The French u sound doesn't exist in English, but this is close enough. NEE-ko-lah BAH-toom
> 
> Is Batum a french name though? Anyway I'm happy with this pick/trade.


I've been checking out a number of You Tube videos on Batum (to help pass this painfully long stretch before summer league) and pronunciation seems to match what the broadcasters are saying. However, it's _not_ what I've heard Pritchard say -- that is, everyone seems agreed on BAH-toom, but he's been leaving the "s" on Nicolas.

This leaves me confused. It seems unlike KP, given all the research he and his team do on these players, to not know how to pronounce the names of draftees, wherever they're picked. On the other hand, virtually all other reliable evidence runs counter. It seems the options are down to these:

1. Pritchard's wrong and, amazingly, no one's corrected him yet;

2. Pritchard is wrong, but knows it, and someone (KP, Allen, Batum himself, Batum's agent, etc.) figures it's better to "Americanize" the name rather than try to educate NBA broadcasters, media, fans, etc.

3. Pritchard is actually _right_, it's _not_ a French name, and the broadcasters in Europe made assumptions because he's playing on the French team (and presumably Batum and his team didn't bother correcting them).

None of those seem very believable to me, but I expect one of them is. If anyone can think of any other options I'd love to hear 'em.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's another question I have -- Batum is listed at Draft Express (and others, such as the 76ers "Draft Center") as a SF who could potentially play SG. Yet at least one of the the European broadcasters projects him as a SF/PF (saying he'd need to add bulk) based in part on his back-to-the-basket game.

Maybe the parallels to guys like Diaw, Gay, and Pippen work on those lines, too, as all three of those guys could arguably cover all three positions. That seems sort of too good to be true to me, though, and I can't think of very many NBA SGs who are 6'8" -- there just aren't that many McGradys out there. At the same time, there aren't that many 6'8" (skinny or otherwise) PFs in the NBA.

I guess it's safest to figure he's a pretty pure SF, but I'm curious if anyone has thoughts about the 2 vs. 4 piece. Given Pritchard's goal of having a team (perhaps outside of the 1s and 5s) full of guys who can play multiple positions, it seems likely that he's hoping Batum can ultimately cover something beyond SF.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> I agree. I know the Blazers have Oden, but they need another enforcer who's main role is to be physical(and can burn six fouls.) I think for next year that is going to be Raef's role.


Meet Ike Diogu. 6-8, 255 pounds, 9th pick in his draft. You can call him Mr. Diogu.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I've been checking out a number of You Tube videos on Batum (to help pass this painfully long stretch before summer league) and pronunciation seems to match what the broadcasters are saying. However, it's _not_ what I've heard Pritchard say -- that is, everyone seems agreed on BAH-toom, but he's been leaving the "s" on Nicolas.
> 
> This leaves me confused. It seems unlike KP, given all the research he and his team do on these players, to not know how to pronounce the names of draftees, wherever they're picked. On the other hand, virtually all other reliable evidence runs counter. It seems the options are down to these:
> 
> ...


It's just another smokescreen by KP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Here's another question I have -- Batum is listed at Draft Express (and others, such as the 76ers "Draft Center") as a SF who could potentially play SG. Yet at least one of the the European broadcasters projects him as a SF/PF (saying he'd need to add bulk) based in part on his back-to-the-basket game.
> 
> Maybe the parallels to guys like Diaw, Gay, and Pippen work on those lines, too, as all three of those guys could arguably cover all three positions. That seems sort of too good to be true to me, though, and I can't think of very many NBA SGs who are 6'8" -- there just aren't that many McGradys out there. At the same time, there aren't that many 6'8" (skinny or otherwise) PFs in the NBA.
> 
> I guess it's safest to figure he's a pretty pure SF, but I'm curious if anyone has thoughts about the 2 vs. 4 piece. Given Pritchard's goal of having a team (perhaps outside of the 1s and 5s) full of guys who can play multiple positions, it seems likely that he's hoping Batum can ultimately cover something beyond SF.


Nate called him a pure 3 following his workout. I doubt he'll have enough bulk in at least the next couple of years to be able to cover many 4s but I see no reason he couldn't effectively slide over on 2s on switches.

STOMP


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hector said:


> Meet Ike Diogu. 6-8, 255 pounds, 9th pick in his draft. You can call him Mr. Diogu.


Maybe I should have specified _effective_ PFs.  You're right though, especially in second units someone like Diogu (or potentially Batum) should be fine. Pippen is one who could probably have been effective starting 1 through 4 where as Batum seems unlikely to be an effective starter at anything but SF, but if he can swing to PF (or SG) even in limited minutes.... 

It also occurs to me that, while he rarely started there, Outlaw has certainly ended games at the 4, often matched up against the opposing starting PF and has had remarkable success there, all things considered. Otoh, much of that is because they have to guard him and all reports I've heard suggest Batum's greatest weakness is as an individual scorer.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> It seems the options are down to these:
> 
> 1. Pritchard's wrong and, amazingly, no one's corrected him yet;
> 
> ...


4. Pritchard is wrong on this and other things but everyone worships the dirt he stands on so the few who don't worship in his name we trust are terrified to question anything he does because they get severely beaten on message boards and are permanently scarred for a lifetime by their honesty.


----------

